# Is this Poa Triv? (pics)



## lawninvestor (Apr 28, 2021)

First year taking care of this lawn, wondering if previous owners seeded with a shade mix containing triv possibly? Any help would be much appreciated!







Also not sure what is going on here, I think this was a re-seed with some mismatching grass. It stayed green much later into the season, but is taking much longer to come back this spring. It's very thick and resilient feeling grass. I raked out a ton of dead stuff here already


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Lite green areas ... 2nd pic almost certainly looks like poa triv with the darker stem. Please pull some out and get some detail pics so we can confirm.


----------



## lawninvestor (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for the reply - here's a few more close ups after pulling some


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Yep, looks like poa triv to me.


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

When you pulled out that clump did it come up easy and together like that.

Was the picture with the leaning over grass taken in the summer?

Did you see seed heads at all during the time you've been there?


----------



## lawninvestor (Apr 28, 2021)

@Snaclerio11 Yes it came out pretty easily in a clump like that (not a good sign). All of those pictures were taken on the date of the post Apr 28. I haven't noticed seed heads but I wasn't paying attention much until this spring


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

All pictures you have posted speak for Poa trivialis, except the pics with the straw. But if you had a drought lately of the grass is dead already since last year, it fits to picture. Because of the shallow roots Triv easily turns to straw when water is missing.

With that much of it, I would consider a total renovation.


----------



## lawninvestor (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks yeah, the thick straw dead stuff was more of a separate question / identification. It's some other mismatched grass type , definitely not poa triv in those pics at least


----------



## warwick-ri-lawn (Oct 3, 2019)

That straw looking stuff looks like common Bermuda to me with new Bermuda coming through. Dig in there and see if you see any stolons.


----------

